# Stuffy nose/allergy attack after infusion?



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey all....yep, I know I've been a bit quiet - a little busy at work and home right now.

I had my infusion yesterday morning, and I don't recall if I have had this happen before, but will be keeping an eye on it from now on....

Does anyone else get a stuffy nose/head allergy 'attack' after their infusion?  I always breeze through the infusion itself, no pre meds etc.....last night I noticed that my head felt very stuffy, eyes watery, like an allergy attack.....BUT, I had not been out with the horses or petting the cat.....

I did go outside and do some work in the afternoon - cutting some brush and running hte wood chipper - but I did the same thing over the weekend without feeling this way.....

I'm hopin git was a fluke, now I just need to remember to make note after my next infusion.....


----------



## Lydia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was just about over a cold right before I got my remicade infusion last week and then it came back right after my infusion.


----------



## Faye11 (Dec 28, 2010)

Since i've been taking remicade, I have a stuffy nose permanently. Maybe it's a side effect?


----------

